# 1/32 Racing Tonight at Hobby Planet



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

We will be racing tonight with many improvements to the track. Everyone come out and race. You know you want to.  

I hope we will see a good turn out tonight.

Tom


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Bonus: Today we're having a birthday party for one of our own, Marty. He's primed to race, and he's been practicing all week, so watch out!


----------

